
Ask HN: What client (app or website) allows for posts and comments? - daemonspudguy
Just curious. The main site is a pain in the ass to use on a phone
======
webmaven
I use Materialistic:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

